# 3-21-09 Hargus Lake Invitational Results



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

1st Place: John Garrett and Mike Bowman 3 fish - 13.1lbs
2 fish over 5lbs! 5.6 and 5.1

 

2nd Place: Tony Yancey 5 fish - 10.3lbs
NO PICS

3rd Place: Mike Reeves and Nick Reeves 1 fish - 2.63lbs

 

4th Place: Brian Caudill 1 fish - 2.56lbs
 

Great day on the lake!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Hard to beat a couple of 5+'s anywhere. Congrats to John and Mike - those were some awesome fish. 

Great day to get out and get the competitive juices flowing.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome job John. Those are some fish to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Nice fish John!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome job guys! Guess I should have headed south rather than north.LOL


----------



## pflueger07 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you know of anymore tourneys on Hargus?


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

In the summer there is an evening tournament there every Wednesday. 

There are rarely any open tournaments on Hargus - it's small, has only one small ramp and parking lot, and is very busy in the warmer months. Occasionally one of the electric circuits or a smaller club might do something.


----------



## pflueger07 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, I noticed a big Triton in the background of one of the pictures, I didn't think the ramp would allow a boat that big. I guess I can get the Ranger in there. Thanks, I'd be interested if anyone hears of anything else. Thanks BrianC


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep you can put your bassboat in no problem.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Yep that's mine. No problem getting in or out; just have to glide on the trailer with the trolling motor and then winch her up. Easier if you have a second person to hand you the winch hook this time of year. In the summer I just get wet!


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

SWEET FISH ....you were not lyin JG about putttin a whippin on, Sorry bout the no show but the wife's car thru the timing chain and that hurt the old wallet, would rather been sittin on the rig fishin then hangin around Firestone, still had the entry fee but couldn't let the girls be stranded all day on a Saturday, Ya can whip me on tues or weds eves soon LOL
PS I KNOW where ya caught those! hee hee


----------

